# VPNC - Cisco IP Bad Keyword



## BarryCarlyon (Feb 28, 2011)

Just did a Google for a FreeBSD VPN client: found vpnc, installed and configured it. Ran and this is the result:

```
[root@Katie ~]# vpnc
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: link
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ifconfig: ioctl (set mtu): Invalid argument
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
ip: bad keyword: route
usage: route [-dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
VPNC started in background (pid: 49838)...
```

I do an *ifconfig* and I can see the tun0 and its IP, but I connect to the VPN on my other machine (MacOS) fine and cannot ping the FreeBSD box, nor can the FreeBSD box ping anything else; resolv.conf has the nameserver for the vpn network defined within it automagically by vpnc.

So looking for some help/advice and or a solution heres my *uname -a*:


```
FreeBSD Katie 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## mix_room (Mar 1, 2011)

How is any one supposed to tell what is going wrong if they do not have access to the config file? Guess?


----------



## BarryCarlyon (Mar 1, 2011)

My apologies:


```
$ cat /usr/local/etc/vpnc.conf
IPSec gateway AN_IP_ADDRESS
IPSec ID THE_GROUP_NAME
IPSec secret THE_GROUP_PASS
Xauth username BCarylon
Xauth password MY_PASSWORD
Vendor cisco
```

Yes the cisco admin spelt my name wrong. I replaced sensitive info with all_caps


----------

